# Eddie Hall 260kg Raw Bench Press



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Mrw26 (Oct 27, 2013)

He makes it look easy :blink:


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Obviously confident at that weight with no spotters or catch bars.

Fair play though!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

One word! awesome


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hes an absolute beast of a man and hes only 26 i think. He has the potential to win WSM in the next couple of years.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> Hes an absolute beast of a man and hes only 26 i think. He has the potential to win WSM in the next couple of years.


Na I cant see it don't get me wrong we need another British contender for the tital but when the other tops retire we will still have Shaw, Lalas, Poundstone amongst the other tops. Cant see him wining but deff top 5-3


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Theres a vid of him doing 300 with spotters .

Defo wsm in next couple years if he can work on mobility .


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

ewen said:


> Theres a vid of him doing 300 with spotters .
> 
> Defo wsm in next couple years if he can work on mobility .


And his aim on the keg toss lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Na I cant see it don't get me wrong we need another British contender for the tital but when the other tops retire we will still have Shaw, Lalas, Poundstone amongst the other tops. Cant see him wining but deff top 5-3


Statically hes already up there with the best of them as Ewen said if he can improve mobility then hes in with a real chance


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Unreal 

@Novo78, take a look of this. I know you love Eddie.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

a very powerful man and i believe if he can work on his weaker points he will be a contender for WSM in the next couple of years


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> And his aim on the keg toss lol


Hathor will be king of kegs he's done an 8 mtr toss and cleared it by a good mtr .


----------



## Novo78 (Mar 1, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Massively strong. But lacks the frame of Thor and Shaw. He will stand a chance of doing well in finals....if he gets better at the events. And becomes less of a whinger.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Reason I don't think he will win WSM is purely down to his mobility...add that to him wanting to hit 30 stone(i think he's just hit 26-27 stone),whilst being 6.1 ft, his mobility is only going to get worse if anything. Then you look at Thor who is already finishing in the top 3 at the same age as Eddie, I just can't see it happening anytime soon.

If anything, he's obviously a static monster, if I was him I'd try loose some weight and get down to around 22.

Apart from that I think the guy is ace


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Reason I don't think he will win WSM is purely down to his mobility...add that to him wanting to hit 30 stone(i think he's just hit 26-27 stone),whilst being 6.1 ft, his mobility is only going to get worse if anything. Then you look at Thor who is already finishing in the top 3 at the same age as Eddie, I just can't see it happening anytime soon.
> 
> If anything, he's obviously a static monster, if I was him I'd try loose some weight and get down to around 22.


Sums up my thoughts exactly. I'm a big Ed Hall fan, the sport needs characters, I just hope he improves his weaker events and moans less.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

OP are you from sunny stoke by any chance?


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> Theres a vid of him doing 300 with spotters .
> 
> Defo wsm in next couple years if he can work on mobility .


I agree, especially if he can improve his explosiveness at the start of a dynamic event. Every time I've seen him in the farmers walk or yoke for example, he always ambles around at the start and then has to play catch up. In the UK rounds he got away with this and was able to catch up and overtake but in the worlds he got left behind.



ewen said:


> Hathor will be king of kegs he's done an 8 mtr toss and cleared it by a good mtr .


To be fair though, he does have a slight advantage!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2014)

Agree awesome power, but I think sometimes he relies on that and chooses to ditch technique, which then makes him not as good as he could be. It's gonna be in a few years, but his stumbling block maybe hafpor, who is the same age, and who as come third in the worlds.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuking hell. So impressive. As good as the guy who runs my gym. Who is the current British bench press record holder but I'm sure it was the same weight ?


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Hafpor said:


> Agree awesome power, but I think sometimes he relies on that and chooses to ditch technique, which then makes him not as good as he could be. It's gonna be in a few years, but his stumbling block maybe hafpor, who is the same age, and who as come third in the worlds.


Totally agree..this is prime example. 195kg log press strict! Just imagine what he could lift if be actually used more legs


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I reckon he could of done a few more reps with ease there


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2014)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Totally agree..this is prime example. 195kg log press strict! Just imagine what he could lift if be actually used more legs


Jesus that looked heavy, there are two obstacles here, the weight and equally important the mental capacity, to be able to lift such a weight.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Mtren, Halo and Mibolerone are powerful drugs


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

the mans a beast......

think he will be WSM one year


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Linc06 said:


> Sums up my thoughts exactly. I'm a big Ed Hall fan, the sport needs characters, I just hope he improves his weaker events and moans less.


He is immensely strong on static events... but anything that involves moving he is like a fish out of water. He gasses getting out of bed.


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> He is immensely strong on static events... but anything that involves moving he is like a fish out of water. He gasses getting out of bed.


And yet wants to get even heavier. Bonkers.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Linc06 said:


> And yet wants to get even heavier. Bonkers.


He needs to get his ass in a kettlebell class or do some plyometrics


----------



## gray_squirrel (Aug 5, 2013)

I used to train in the same gym as him last year, so I was treated to this sort of thing weekly!! Nothing was more impressive than him loading the leg press up to the max, balancing a bar across it, loading that up to the max, then getting a couple of people to climb on top of it holding some dumbbells, not sure what the overall weight was but I'm pretty sure there wasn't many plates left for the rest of us.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

gray_squirrel said:


> I used to train in the same gym as him last year, so I was treated to this sort of thing weekly!! Nothing was more impressive than him loading the leg press up to the max, balancing a bar across it, loading that up to the max, then getting a couple of people to climb on top of it holding some dumbbells, not sure what the overall weight was but I'm pretty sure there wasn't many plates left for the rest of us.


DId you get to speak to him? Approachable or unapproachable?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

About 5 years ago when I was living in Stoke, I used to train at TotalFitness and that's where Eddie used to train. Back then he was much leaner and looked awesome. I'd never seen someone so big or strong and to be honest thought he was training towards being a bodybuilder as opposed to a strongman.

I thought he was a top lad and was quite approachable whenever I did speak to him.


----------



## gray_squirrel (Aug 5, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> DId you get to speak to him? Approachable or unapproachable?


One of my mates used to swim with him years ago, so he was always pretty chatty with him/us. I don't know about approachable though, he's that big, n looks mean as fcuk with that scar on his face. You would have to be mad not to be intimidated, that said I never once saw him being a ****.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

He has fantastic shoulder strength and as you guys say static events he is up there however cardio and endurance are his weakest points and he has no chance of winning WSM unless he works on those areas.

Anyone know if Terry Hollands has quit as he spoke about quitting. I personally think his time has come and gone same as Mark Felix impressive for an old guy but no match for the younger generation coming up


----------

